# FS: Fly River Turtle / Pig Nosed Turtle



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys so as you know Im about to move out and leave the hobby... So what i have to let go is my prized Fly River Turtle / Pig Nosed Turtle.

He is about from HEAD to TAIL 9 Inches.
Shell is about 6 - 6.5 Inches
Eats Everything!
SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

wow great price


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Now I wish I still had a big freshwater tank


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

could be a good time to start one


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Any OFFERS????


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

New price $500


----------



## bcaquariachico (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice turtle! I already own 1 in a 240g tank. If no one takes it & you can partly give away, than let me know. Tnx! Joe @ 6047219789.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

gotta love that give it away haha these are rare


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry everyone, my FRT seems to have an eye infection? Im going to have to postponed selling him for now, until he gets better
Here is the picture of his eye.


Anyone know what it is? Or how i can cure it?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Can you post this in the hospital section? You'll likely get more replies there. It's hard to tell from the pic, but it may be a bacterial infection or he may have scratched it. I might also PM Grant (Rastapus) at Island Pets, as he's got a very healthy/happy FRT in the display tank and In know he's dealt with stuff like this.


----------



## bcaquariachico (Apr 14, 2013)

*PNT Skin Desease Cures*



BigPete said:


> Sorry everyone, my FRT seems to have an eye infection? Im going to have to postponed selling him for now, until he gets better
> Here is the picture of his eye.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what it is? Or how i can cure it?


Check this website out. My PNT got skin problem too & i successfully cured it at home.

ATP Medical - Shell Problems


----------



## bcaquariachico (Apr 14, 2013)

*PNT Skin Desease Cures*



bcaquariachico said:


> Check this website out. My PNT got skin problem too & i successfully cured it at home.
> 
> ATP Medical - Shell Problems


ATP Medical - Shell Problems

austinsturtlepage.com/Care/medshell.htm


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

His eye is starting to look better! He should be ready to go in a week or so.
Bumpppp! $500 or best offer


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Dear big Pete interested in your boy 
I current have a full 180 gallon with mbu puffer datniods tiger fish and rays I am planning to empty tank so if ur interested maybe a trade ? I am trying to sell them as we speak any ideas ? I really am interested just short since starting college next week and paid tuition just recently 
Let me know thank u


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

On hold for Gilly420link


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Gone to a good home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

